# 5 star comments dont show?



## GregL385 (Feb 1, 2016)

So I have been receiving 5 star comments according to uber but when I check the feedback area there are none listed. However on the main screen with the map it will show there is a comment. 

Are these actually there or just Uber's cheap little ploy for making me feel better? 

One of them said I was really sexy


----------



## GregL385 (Feb 1, 2016)

Anyone? Nobody has had this happen?


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

GregL385 said:


> So I have been receiving 5 star comments according to uber but when I check the feedback area there are none listed. However on the main screen with the map it will show there is a comment.
> 
> Are these actually there or just Uber's cheap little ploy for making me feel better?
> 
> One of them said I was really sexy


I wonder what it is about you that made that *guy* think you are sexy


----------



## raquela2020 (Dec 11, 2015)

I see the beginning of a 5* comment, and like you when I go to see the full text, none are shown. I was thinking it was just a feel good thing too LOL One started with my name though, so I'm going to go with feeling there ARE some pax who can see I'm doing a good job!


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

It takes couple of weeks to show up sometimes.


----------



## GregL385 (Feb 1, 2016)

Kalee said:


> I wonder what it is about you that made that *guy* think you are sexy


LOL. I would really hope that isnt the case I would have to say that the majority of my customers have been female for what its worth. But who knows.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

I think its the typical fUber BS. I see the same basic thing you are describing and it has been this way since I first started fUbering


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Kalee said:


> I wonder what it is about you that made that *guy* think you are sexy


That's funny.


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

GregL385 said:


> So I have been receiving 5 star comments according to uber but when I check the feedback area there are none listed. However on the main screen with the map it will show there is a comment.
> 
> Are these actually there or just Uber's cheap little ploy for making me feel better?
> 
> One of them said I was really sexy


 You want to feel better??


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

GregL385 said:


> So I have been receiving 5 star comments according to uber but when I check the feedback area there are none listed. However on the main screen with the map it will show there is a comment.
> 
> Are these actually there or just Uber's cheap little ploy for making me feel better?
> 
> One of them said I was really sexy


I thought you said you couldn't see the comments. ??


----------



## GregL385 (Feb 1, 2016)

JuanIguana said:


> I thought you said you couldn't see the comments. ??


I couldn't see the rest of the comments or any of them in general. Its only when they initially happen that I see them on the home screen but when I check feedback there are none there.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

GregL385 said:


> I couldn't see the rest of the comments or any of them in general. Its only when they initially happen that I see them on the home screen but when I check feedback there are none there.


Yeah... I am sure Uber will fix that bug as soon as they solves world hunger and cures cancer


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

yea i got alot of 5 star comment but on my app i never get to see it it keep saying "no 5-star comments yet"

and i can somtime randomly see only a 5 star comment at the home screen..so yup we are in the same boat


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Dang said:


> yea i got alot of 5 star comment but on my app i never get to see it it keep saying "no 5-star comments yet"
> 
> and i can somtime randomly see only a 5 star comment at the home screen..so yup we are in the same boat


How do you know you have a lot? You see them on the driver's app homescreen?

I know I have at least 2 but I've never seen even a hint of either.

They wasted no time in getting my "issue reported" up there though. 6 hours into my 1st day driving.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

i know i got alot because all my pax are new and i was there when they write the comment and giving me the 5 star..

but it never show on my app..


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

You can always know your net income. 
That's the only "rating" that matters.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Backdash said:


> You can always know your net income.
> That's the only "rating" that matters.


Ain't that the truth! $5 per hour max after all said and done.


----------

